# D4S Specs confirmed.



## Harry Muff (Feb 13, 2014)

Adorama just dropped the ball:


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 13, 2014)

If this is correct it is really good news, it is a real MkII, wonder why they didn't call it a D5? Maybe they are going to come out with a D4X too.

That does put a bit more pressure on Canon to think about a 1DX replacement, and that is the camera I have been waiting for to replace my 1Ds MkIII's. 24MP, the fps, high iso capabilities, and modern AF, that is what I have wanted in a 1 series upgrade for a long time.


----------



## BL (Feb 13, 2014)

Harry Muff said:


> Adorama just dropped the ball:



Not necessarily. It's not that uncommon for retailers post incorrect specs for products yet anounced.

For what it's worth, you have more confidence in these spec than the Nikon Rumors admin ;D

http://nikonrumors.com/2014/02/12/nikon-d4s-listed-at-adorama-as-a-24mp-camera.aspx/

[quote author=Nikon Rumors Admin]
I still believe the D4s will be a 16MP camera as I previously reported. I think Adorama made a mistake in their listing.[/quote]


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2014)

D4S specs *UN*confirmed, you mean...


----------



## Harry Muff (Feb 13, 2014)

Adorama isn't a rumour site. They won't write anything unless they've got something to write.


----------



## ahab1372 (Feb 13, 2014)

Harry Muff said:


> Adorama isn't a rumour site. They won't write anything unless they've got something to write.


Unless they create placeholders ahead of time with unconfirmed specs that they get from rumor sites


----------



## rs (Feb 13, 2014)

Harry Muff said:


> Adorama isn't a rumour site. They won't write anything unless they've got something to write.


In this case, their site has created a rumour. One that is disputed by NR.


----------



## Lightmaster (Feb 13, 2014)

Harry Muff said:


> Adorama isn't a rumour site. They won't write anything unless they've got something to write.



well, they have something to write.... too bad it´s not correct.
don´t believe everything you read.

my brother works in PR and advertising, they use placeholders all the time.


----------



## Woody (Feb 13, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> If this is correct it is really good news, it is a real MkII, wonder why they didn't call it a D5?



Precisely. Going from 16 MP to 24 MP at 11 fps is a big jump, certainly qualifies it as D5 not a D4s. So, obviously, Adorama got their specs wrong.


----------



## Woody (Feb 13, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Given that CR and NL both questioned the legitimacy of the G1XII image with the external EVF, I'm wondering about how good the "fake" detection is in various people.



Yes, but NL guy was the one who first started analyzing the leak images in great detail. Based on previous postings, NL is not quite reliable. Anyway, it's a lesson for the administrator.

Let's just say CR administrator is too easily swayed. 

On the other hand, NR rarely gets it wrong though. I am also inclined to believe NR because one does not jump from 16 MP to 24 MP and still call the camera D4s.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2014)

Harry Muff said:


> Adorama isn't a rumour site. They won't write anything unless they've got something to write.



So, is the Adorama page still up?


----------



## Lightmaster (Feb 13, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Harry Muff said:
> 
> 
> > Adorama isn't a rumour site. They won't write anything unless they've got something to write.
> ...



well to be honest that could be because they violate NDA or nikon asked them to remove it.
not necessarily because it´s wrong.

thought as i said, i too think it IS wrong.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Feb 13, 2014)

I think the "S" version is supposed to be only a minor upgrade over the regular D# version. And based on what I've read on NR, the D4s is expected to have a one-stop improvements in high ISO. Doubt they will implement 24 megapixels, improved ISO and 11 fps in the D4s. We'll see soon. Anyway, the better Nikon is doing, the better it's for us, Canon shooters (to some extent, though)


----------



## dstppy (Feb 13, 2014)

EXCELLENT NEWS!

I've been going through post-after-post here to find out information about Nikon . . . whew. Finally, now I can get some work done. ;D

Whoops, gotta start a "How will Canon respond to the D4S" thread first . . .


----------



## ksagomonyants (Feb 13, 2014)

dstppy said:


> Whoops, gotta start a "How will Canon respond to the D4S" thread first . . .



You'll be surprised 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18995.0


----------



## dstppy (Feb 13, 2014)

ksagomonyants said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Whoops, gotta start a "How will Canon respond to the D4S" thread first . . .
> ...



*faint* I didn't even click that before . . . Craig started it??? I thought it was a random poster trying to get us going again.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2014)

dstppy said:


> ksagomonyants said:
> 
> 
> > dstppy said:
> ...


It was a slow news day...


----------

